# Georgia State Park Campground Reviews??



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

We are planning a trip to Georgia in mid-June and have been looking at three state parks: Fort Mountain SP, Tallulah Gorge SP, and Unicoi SP. We have two kids that like to swim, hike, bike, etc. Any reviews or recommendations?? Thanks.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

It's not on your list, but Cloudland Canyon SP in Rising Fawn, GA is very nice and not too far away. Geologically very interesting, and within 30 minute drive of Chattanooga, TN. If you go there, be sure to stay in the West campground -- nicer and more spacious than the East campground.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been to all but Fort Mountain, including Cloudland Canyon. Unicoi is beautiful, pretty close to some attractions but can get busy during the summer. If you are visiting I STRONGLY encourage you to avoid driving anywhere near Helen. Helen is a charming town but the roads are very narrow and crowded, especially since the Horse-Drawn Carriages started running.

Cloudland Canyon and Tallulah Gorge both feature essentially the same product except Tallulah Gorge is much, much larger and more storied. The sites are nice but I would have to give the edge to Tallulah Falls. As a nearby alternative you might consider my favorite Georgia State Park, Black Rock Mountain, in Mountain City. Spectacular views, cool summer evenings, relatively quiet.

Georgia has some of the nicest parks and the most consistent quality I have ever encountered. There aren't many parks I consider substandard. The real source for good information is CampingNut. Come on, Lemur. Chime in...

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ft mnt has a very nice lake and beach area.nice wooded camp areas. 
the wild life is cool with deer around at times. ft mnt has a few great mnt bike trials. some are very difficult.
unicoi is very close to helen which is a nice place to visit.
but unicoi is a small park as in the number of sites . so if you go book it early.
and can be a little close ..

if we here in ga can help with anything more let us know.

campingnut18


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

though not on your list, Vogel State Park, but from your list, Unicoi or Tallauha


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just booked a spot at Vogel







They only had 6 spots left when we called. We plan on making a day trip over to Tallulah Gorge and take the kids to the sliding rock. We understand that we have to get a permit to go down to the water. Hopefull we can get one first thing and then hike for the morning and swim in the afternoon. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

good, you have booked one of the best ga parks.
dont fofget to check out the water fall at vogel.
as far as a permit. i think its just to track who, and how many people visit each day.
and to keep and eye on anyone lost.

enjoy,campingnut18


----------



## lizriley (Oct 27, 2007)

We have camped at Vogel, Unicoi, and Cloudland Canyon. I think it all depends on what you want to do. 
I prefer Vogel.There's hiking, paddleboats, swimming, waterfalls, a softball field, putt-putt, creeks to play in, playgrounds, and the kids could ride bikes around the park. The Appalachian trail is nearby. Vogel's downside is that it is a bit isolated....so if you like to shop or eat out, forget Vogel. (that's probably why I like it).

Unicoi is near the top of my children's list. It also has a playground, a lake, and a creek to play in. If you enjoy eating breakfast out, I recommend the breakfast buffet at the lodge. It is also close to Helen where you can go putt-putt, shop, eat out, and float down the Chattahoochee. My kids love floating and its not too expensive. There are times that you want to avoid Helen (Friday nights aren't too good and never go there in October).

Cloudland Canyon is also a bit isolated, like Vogel. Forget the quick trips to the grocery. When we stay there, we typicaly are planning to go to Chattanooga every day. There's lots to do in Chattanooga. (acquarium, kids museum, ruby falls, rock city) The state park has hiking trails and falls. I don't remember any swimming.

Let me add one more to your list. FDR State Park in Pine Mountain. Its in western georgia in the foothills. We are planning two trips this spring to this state park. The park itself has a lake, hiking trails, scenic overlooks. There are restaurants in Pine Mountain and the other small towns nearby. Also, Callaway Gardens is very close. I love Callaway. The butterfly house is my children's favorite. The birds of prey show is also high on the list. Callaway also has lots of family friendly bike paths. If you go in Callaway, take a picnic. Lots of picnic places (and you don't want to buy food in there...its yucky and expensive).

Sorry this is so long...but these are the places we visit at least once a year.


----------

